# Chilobrachys sp. blue care?



## tmama (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm thinking of getting a Chilobrachys sp. blue (common name Vietnamese Blue?) What would be recommended for their moisture with substrate? Do they like it bone dry like my Rosea or need a misting? I've read their enclosure should be terrestrial and a deep substrate. Will coco fiber work? Also will they be okay room temp (70°F) Thanks for any input. Any additional care info appreciated!


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 21, 2017)

you should hold off on OW species like that until you know what sort of things to expect from more defensive tarantulas..
Chilobrachys are a bad second tarantula, especially if youre not used to fast defensive species. their venom is nothing to laugh at as well.. check out the bite reports section, pretty crazy stuff. they also need it quite humid, nothing like a porteri.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Agree 5


----------



## tmama (Mar 21, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> you should hold off on OW species like that until you know what sort of things to expect from more defensive tarantulas..
> Chilobrachys are a bad second tarantula, especially if youre not used to fast defensive species. their venom is nothing to laugh at as well.. check out the bite reports section, pretty crazy stuff. they also need it quite humid, nothing like a porteri.


I know both my Rosea and Pulchripes are NW and pretty relaxed. I never handle them and wouldn't plan on with any species. I have kept humid enclosures for Heterometrus sp. What would you recommend as a step up from my current collection? The Chilobrachys is being sold locally which is why I was curious about him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 21, 2017)

tmama said:


> I know both my Rosea and Pulchripes are NW and pretty relaxed. I never handle them and wouldn't plan on with any species. I have kept humid enclosures for Heterometrus sp. What would you recommend as a step up from my current collection? The Chilobrachys is being sold locally which is why I was curious about him.


keep it just like a Heterometrus. i think a Psalmopoeus cambrigei would be a good fit. they like it a little moist, and are quite fast but according to @cold blood  not very defensive. after raising that to adulthood, (1 year give or take) you'll be ready for an OW.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## tmama (Mar 21, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> keep it just like a Heterometrus. i think a Psalmopoeus cambrigei would be a good fit. they like it a little moist, and are quite fast but according to @cold blood  not very defensive. after raising that to adulthood, (1 year give or take) you'll be ready for an OW.


Thanks for the advice. I'll take a look into them.


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Mar 21, 2017)

I agree with the others here! Don´t get a _Chilobrachys _now!!  If you still decide to get it, keep it with plenty of slightly moist substrate. They will burrow and need sufficient amount of substrate to do so. The day to day maintenance is quite easy as the spider will spend most of the time in a burrow, but you will need to rehouse it sooner or later and that´s were the problems might arise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tmama (Mar 21, 2017)

TownesVanZandt said:


> I agree with the others here! Don´t get a _Chilobrachys _now!!  If you still decide to get it, keep it with plenty of slightly moist substrate. They will burrow and need sufficient amount of substrate to do so. The day to day maintenance is quite easy as the spider will spend most of the time in a burrow, but you will need to rehouse it sooner or later and that´s were the problems might arise.


I agree, I'm just going to look into faster NW before getting an OW. My girls are so chill now, and I understand that others can be fast but I may be underestimating the speed since I've never dealt with one now. I'm glad I posted instead of impulse buying lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 21, 2017)

*Lots* of inches of *moist *substrate. Fake leaves. A piece of cork bark, no matter how much priced in the U.S is, is always accepted. A water dish. Done.

Thank you for opting for a little brat and not for the *Goddess *0.1 _Pelinobius muticus _PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 21, 2017)

little extra tidbit for Chilobrachys; try to provide some anchor points for webbing. sometimes the spider will just make a giant web instead of hiding in a burrow most of the time. looks really cool too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## cold blood (Mar 21, 2017)

P.cambridgei is exactly what you are looking for.













Psalmopoeus cambridgei



__ cold blood
__ Mar 11, 2017
__ 7
__
cambridgei
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
trinidad chevron tarantula




						cam...the camster..the caminator, the cam-meister...Dr. Camenstein...Cam-a-lama-ding-dong...mass...
					
















Resized952017030395145953



__ cold blood
__ Mar 3, 2017

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## smitje (Mar 21, 2017)

cold blood said:


> P.cambridgei is exactly what you are looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, are they out a lot?


----------



## cold blood (Mar 21, 2017)

smitje said:


> Nice, are they out a lot?


The more they grow, the more they are out...every adult I have ever had has been pretty much out all the time.

Just prior to molting they may web themselves in, but otherwise they're great display spiders.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## tmama (Mar 23, 2017)

cold blood said:


> P.cambridgei is exactly what you are looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are great pictures. Did you get it as a sling or adult?


----------



## cold blood (Mar 24, 2017)

tmama said:


> Those are great pictures. Did you get it as a sling or adult?


Thanks.

I'm cheap, I almost never buy adults.   Raised her from a sling...she gave me a sac this past summer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Scarabyte (May 30, 2018)

If you want alternative species to prepare you for certain OWs speed wise, get a Neoholothele incei or any Holothele. Dwarf species, can be bolty and extremely quick. I've been keeping for about 4 months and I felt ready for and old world after dealing with my incei and sanguiniceps for awhile. Everyone is different though, get one when you know you'r ready.


----------

